# 1962 Vintage Anniversary Strat



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Teaching my son some old stuff on "sweet", my 1962 anniversary Strat. I very seldom bring out of her bed.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> Teaching my son some old stuff on "sweet", my 1962 anniversary Strat. I very seldom bring out of her bed.


I notice that old painting on the wall in the background,who is it? just wondered if it was an old civil war painting or revolutionary war painting.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

It is a replica painting of Glidden, founder of barbed wire. He is my wife's great great grandfather. My mother in law has the original, and we have the clothes trunk from when he came England.


----------

